# How long do Uromastyx live



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Bruce is a Uromastyx Acanthinurus **.* *Hes at least 11 years old now and starting to look old. He isnt eating as much as he used to and is not as active(I know it could be the weather). He doesnt appear ill just old. What is the oldest other peoples have lived too*

*Here is a photo of him taken 2 years ago*


*







*


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

I think adverage lifespan is 15-20 years. But have been known to live to 50! x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow, when we got him they said he was over 8 years old but not sure how much older.Weve had him 3 years now but I have noticed him slowing down recently. His favourite food is wild rocket, Nasturiums and dandilion flowers but due to the weather there are no flowers about about. Hes quite funny as he routes through his salads to see if there are any flowers in it and wont eat it or his seeds if you are watching him :lol2:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like such a sweetie:flrt:. Very cute pic too x


----------



## LizardLuther (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that yours has lived so long! i had one quite a while ago but due to incorrect care information about their water need, he died. i am getting another one soon and i would love to hear how you have kept yours alive for so long! i would especially love to know what you do about his water. do you soak him? if so how often? what are the best foods to feed them? please let me know! i want very much to keep my new uromastyx alive much much longer than my first one. thank you!


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

The average I hear is about 15-20 years, but obviously life span depends on care and general health.

Hope you have a lot more fun with your Uro :]


----------



## Dandelion (Nov 11, 2008)

Uros don't need water, they get all they need from their foods. Which needs to be quite varied if possible. 

I would recommend looking at as many care sheets as possible before getting another as I am sure you will. when armed with all the info you can get and then some you will make an excellent owner. :welcome:


----------



## LizardLuther (Apr 24, 2010)

Dandelion said:


> Uros don't need water, they get all they need from their foods. Which needs to be quite varied if possible.
> 
> I would recommend looking at as many care sheets as possible before getting another as I am sure you will. when armed with all the info you can get and then some you will make an excellent owner. :welcome:


 

thank you for sharing your advice with me  i appreciate it very much. but unfortunately i didn't give my uro water the first time and he got kidney failure from it and started having seizures. i took him to an exotic pet vet and she said it was because he didn't have enough water. he died the next day sadly. from my experience, the water they get from food isn't enough. but thank you for your advice


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

you should thank him/her for the advice as it is good advice!:2thumb:

I have 4 species of Uromastyx at the moment and have them for about 8 or 9 years now. (I do not know it all, but they seem to do great and are breeding for me: News) I do not offer them any water as a HEALTHY Uromastyx gets all the water they need from their food. Kidney failure in Uromastyx can be caused by incorrect feeding. Feeding animal protein can cause kidney failure. 

If you feed them well with a good mix of greens it will probably get more water than it needs, and you will find lots of urate. If you have a WC uro than it could be UNhealthy and probably was in a bad situation for a while with no or almost no feeding. Than you can get him checked by a vet, and maybe put in a waterbowl for the first 2 weeks. When you're uromastyx is healthy they do not need the waterbowl! and no Baths!!!!!!

So..... if you get a new one get a CB juvenile, so you have the best chance its healthy.:2thumb:

Just my 2P

gr. Kamiel


----------



## LizardLuther (Apr 24, 2010)

khamers said:


> you should thank him/her for the advice as it is good advice!:2thumb:
> 
> I have 4 species of Uromastyx at the moment and have them for about 8 or 9 years now. (I do not know it all, but they seem to do great and are breeding for me: News) I do not offer them any water as a HEALTHY Uromastyx gets all the water they need from their food. Kidney failure in Uromastyx can be caused by incorrect feeding. Feeding animal protein can cause kidney failure.
> 
> ...


 


kamiel,
thank you so much for posting! i really needed to hear advice from someone who has had very long living healthy uros. :notworthy: i've been desperate to find the right answer and your input has helped so much because yours have lived so long. the uro i am getting is a yellow nigerian and he is just a baby. i had no idea that too much protein could cause kidney failure so i think i will cut back on the live food this time since my last one i might have given him too much. how much live food do you give your uros? and how often? i want to ensure that mine lives as long as yours have! so any other advice you have for me would be wonderful!! thank you so much


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

LizardLuther said:


> i want to ensure that mine lives as long as yours have! so any other advice you have for me would be wonderful!! thank you so much


 
Make sure they live a lot longer : victory: as I still consider mine pretty young as they can live up to 20 years, and mine are all about 5 - 10 years old, all bought them from a breeders as juveniles.

And to answer your question about live food, I don't give my animals any insects or other live food. I give them a broad mix of greens greens, seeds, herbs, flowers, lentils, bee pollen.

some might give insects as a treat, but I don't ...........

gr. Kamiel


----------



## LizardLuther (Apr 24, 2010)

khamers said:


> Make sure they live a lot longer : victory: as I still consider mine pretty young as they can live up to 20 years, and mine are all about 5 - 10 years old, all bought them from a breeders as juveniles.
> 
> And to answer your question about live food, I don't give my animals any insects or other live food. I give them a broad mix of greens greens, seeds, herbs, flowers, lentils, bee pollen.
> 
> ...


 

yes i definitely want him to live a long long life! thank you so much for your advice  you really seem experienced so i trust your advice! what kinds of seeds do you feed them? what kind of flowers? i would love to know so my new uro can have a much broader mix of food than my first did. also i just visited your agamen website and i am very impressed! i can see you are very successful in breeding your reptiles! :2thumb: congrats!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

How can a Uro look old? They already look 100 when they're born, it's the tortoise grandpa face and bagginess that's so cute?


----------



## Dandelion (Nov 11, 2008)

just a note on seeds, I dont think it is recommended for babies under 12months to have them unless ground down. I may be wrong but thats what I was told when I got my baby! 

Indeed they are sooooo cute!! :flrt:


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

LizardLuther said:


> also i just visited your agamen website and i am very impressed! i can see you are very successful in breeding your reptiles! :2thumb: congrats!


Thanks for the compliment, I made it with 2 friends so not all breeding is mine : victory: But I can't complain these last few yearsI do not keep the monitors and the tortoise, although great animals too....... 

And about the seeds, Dandelion is right, I do not give them to small juveniles, mostly after 6 months it's okay. 

gr, Kamiel


----------

